# Please use proper English only, Danka!



## 1337intellect (Dec 7, 2006)

[size=xx-small]Okay... if anyone would like to use proper (nonabreviated) English (or German, or Latin, or Spanish, or Japanese, _et cetera_) please use this thread. Also, I was wondering if anyone else here knows (to some degree) any of the languages I have listed above.[/size]


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 7, 2006)

proper English doesn't exist anymore....


----------



## Kyrre (Dec 7, 2006)

Je parle un peu francais.  I speak English fluently, and...  watashi wa daigaku de Nihon-go no benkyou o shimasu.


----------



## Xan_vega (Dec 7, 2006)

I barely understand English when spoken (or written) properly and that is my native language. I dislike leet speak because it tends to make the user look unintelligent.


----------



## 1337intellect (Dec 7, 2006)

[size=xx-small]Proper English may not exist any longer, but I still prefer my english in full sen... Does my username bother you, then? Sorry... I'm easily distrac... oooh numbers!!![/size]


----------



## Xan_vega (Dec 7, 2006)

1337intellect said:
			
		

> [size=xx-small]Proper English may not exist any longer, but I still prefer my english in full sen... Does my username bother you, then? Sorry... I'm easily distrac... oooh numbers!!![/size]



I am not letting it bother me. It's only when it's excessive the it really bothers me.


----------



## Surgat (Dec 7, 2006)

Hablo espaÃ±ol pequeÃ±o.


----------



## sasaki (Dec 7, 2006)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> proper English doesn't exist anymore....



Your face doesn't exist anymore.

Proper English does exist, but like many languages, it changes over time. New words are introduced, some words no longer mean what they used to, and so on. Also, languages have an effect on one another when more then primarily spoken in a particular region. To think that language isn't meant to change is to say that our way of living shouldn't change. Would you like to live in a cave (if even that)?


----------



## Larathen (Dec 7, 2006)

What is english?


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 7, 2006)

You do realize that in "proper" German it's spelled "danke", right?


----------



## wut (Dec 7, 2006)

"danka"?

IS WE GUNNA BE SPEAKIN LIKE DA ORK BOYZ? RED UNZ GO FASTA DEN DA BLOO YA STINKIN SQUIG! WAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!


----------



## DavidN (Dec 7, 2006)

I appreciate your concern for proper English, but sort out your proper German as well.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 7, 2006)

A sign of intellect may be speaking properly. A sign of maturity is knowing that acting like you're so much better than everyone else because they use slang is idiocy.


----------



## Jakal (Dec 7, 2006)

I would have to agree with loboroo. if people want to do something then let them do it and not give them crap about it. (to a certain extent as long as it doesn't hurt anyone or anything stupid like that)


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 7, 2006)

W....what?

Let me bust out my monocle for this awesome English-only thread.


*ahem*

Why Hallo thar chaps, lovely day for a fox hunt, what say you?

(Begin thread derailment on how fox hunting is inhumane in 3...2...1..)


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 7, 2006)

Jakal said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with loboroo. if people want to do something then let them do it and not give them crap about it. (to a certain extent as long as it doesn't hurt anyone or anything stupid like that)



Ooh, I don't hear that often....but, exactly. Sure, it's annoying to go somewhere are see "so i wuz doin tihs awsum l33t sh*t & dude wuz lik 'ur so gret'" But it's more annoying to see a thread like this where some idiot is trying to pretend he's so much more intelligent than everyone else and must show us.


----------



## Jakal (Dec 7, 2006)

Right, it is criticisms like this that make different groups that hate each other. like the nerds and the jocks. They each criticize the other and it is stupid. but if you don't criticize even if one group doesn't it would be hard(er) to find a reason to hate them. So I just believe in big acceptance all around. *hugs random people*


----------



## DavidN (Dec 7, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> Why Hallo thar chaps, lovely day for a fox hunt, what say you?



Spiffing, don't you know (jolly good, what).


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 7, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I_Own_Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Ow bout a nice spot of tea and a crumpet, gov?


----------



## DavidN (Dec 7, 2006)

Cor cup a love, darlin', apples and pears, and it ain't 'alf hot mum.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 8, 2006)

'ay chaps, it seems 'ere we got awselfs in a bit of a tiff, if ye know what I'm sayin', ya hear? We're speaking our here Cogney English when in fact we's s'possed to be speaking that Proper English thar.

BLIMEY.

Oh wait that's Aussie-talk.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 8, 2006)

We say Blimey?


----------



## spree (Dec 8, 2006)

Thy hunder at the footsteps. Hunched down unto a daze. O' thy warrior is pleased again ye olde englysh will be spoke to his kin.

proper english is getting rid of the internet abbr. right? Oh and those lazy words like smexy. I don't like that myself. But once you understand a language you can tweak stuff like that and still get the point across.

Hip, square, rad, cool, sweet, ill. Used to be in the same place as the crappo internet abbr.


----------



## 1337intellect (Dec 8, 2006)

[size=xx-small]My original intent was really to get a few multilingual furries in here... but I suppose I did name it proper _English_, didn't I.[/size]


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 8, 2006)

You _did_. =P
To tell the truth, I sometimes find it sad that languages in general shift into something...bizzare. But I guess the world doesn't stop, and You have to adapt unless You wish to be left behind. 

As for Your other concern... tatsÃ¤chlich spreche ich auch flieÃŸend Deutsch, wenngleich ich nicht wirklich ursprÃ¼nglich aus Deutschland komme. 

A to poniewaz tak wlasciwie pochodze z polski; dlatego tez mowie calkiem dobrze po polsku. Wkurwiajace jest tylko, ze nie mam tu polskich znakow. Ale coz, takie zycie. 

And Latin... I understand quite a lot of it, but I can't really construct a correct sentence if my life depended on it. Well, unless it's something like _Hoc nihil ad me._ or _Gaudete! Ecce venit rex, qui regit omnia!_ or other useful Roleplay stuff. I can also sing along with quite a few songs of the _Carmina Burana_, most noteably Ave Maria, Totus Floreo, Omnia Sol Temperat and Ecce Mundi Gaudium. Yeah, I desperately need to get a life ^_~ but it's nice to know those songs when sitting at a fire on a summer night with some fellow roleplayers =)

~Sylv


----------



## DavidN (Dec 8, 2006)

Ich habe vier Jahren Deutsch in Schule gelernt, aber mein ist ziemlich schrecklich. (Obviously.)


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 9, 2006)

Ich kann Deutsche Sprache och Svenska sprÃ¥k


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 9, 2006)

'Ello, 'Ello What's all this then?


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 9, 2006)

Oi'unno, Who ahr yoo, pee'poe?


----------



## shy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like SnarkFest 2006 was a bust.


----------



## 1337intellect (Dec 11, 2006)

*Multilingual!!!!!*

[size=xx-small]Would anyone else wish to begin speaking in multiple languages other than English?[/size]


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 11, 2006)

Depends, do we get to code-switch or are we restricted to speaking the language proper? æ—¥æœ¬èªžãŒå°‘ã—ã§ãã‚‹ã‘ã©ã€åˆ†ã‹ã‚“ãªã„ã“ã¨ãŒã‚ã£ã¦è‹±èªžã§æ›¸ã„ã¦ã‚‚ã„ã„ã ã¨æ€ã£ã¦ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»

(for some reason it keeps killing my kanjis up there  )
"nihongo ga sukoshi dekiru kedo, wakannai koto ga atte eigo de kaite mo ii da to omotte..."


----------



## 1337intellect (Dec 11, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Depends, do we get to code-switch or are we restricted to speaking the language proper? æ—¥æœ¬èªžãŒå°‘ã—ã§ãã‚‹ã‘ã©ã€åˆ†ã‹ã‚“ãªã„ã“ã¨ãŒã‚ã£ã¦è‹±èªžã§æ›¸ã„ã¦ã‚‚ã„ã„ã ã¨æ€ã£ã¦ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»
> 
> (for some reason it keeps killing my kanjis up there  )
> "nihongo ga sukoshi dekiru kedo, wakannai koto ga atte eigo de kaite mo ii da to omotte..."



[size=xx-small]I don't care if its proper, unless its English[/size]


----------



## Charha (Dec 11, 2006)

Minximus in lecto. Fateor, peccavimus. Hospes, si dices: "quare?" - nulla matella fuit!

In other words, I've studied university level Latin for five years. And that's terrible.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 11, 2006)

It's funny how Oxford/The Queen English differs from American English.

And another thing I don't understand...Why the hell do people want to learn Japanese?!


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 11, 2006)

Neon Grizzly said:
			
		

> Why the hell do people want to learn Japanese?!



With respect, why the hell not?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2006)

Neon Grizzly said:
			
		

> And another thing I don't understand...Why the hell do people want to learn Japanese?!



Because I've worked in an industry that USES it. Mr Master of the Obvious.


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 11, 2006)

English is your friiiieeeend.


----------



## Charha (Dec 12, 2006)

Neon Grizzly said:
			
		

> Why the hell do people want to learn Japanese?!



Because everyone watches anime and it's so kawaii! ^_____________^

I decided to start taking lessons in Arabian instead. I hear the Japanese group was totally overpopulated whereas our classroom was almost empty. Well, what the heck! More room for us. Salem aleikum.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 12, 2006)

hello Society of this forum , i see that http://www.furaffinityforums.net/ is great, especially "General Chat" directory! PS: I can't find off topic directon, can some one redirect me?


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 12, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> Neon Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHA, yeah I assumed so. I just don't think it's a valid reason though. Learn something of worth like Spanish, or French, so you can use it all over. Arabic is damn good too.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Because I've worked in an industry that USES it. Mr Master of the Obvious.



Well, I guess if you ever do plan on working in Japan, then I'd say learn it. But if you're just an otaku or some sorts, then why even bother? I mean, it's never gonna really help you.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 12, 2006)

My wife took a Japanese class in her last year of college - the class was packed at the beginning of the year but very quickly depleted as the people who had only taken it because of their otakuness realized how difficult it was going to be.

Learning any other language is always going to help you. Your posts make it sound as if we should expect everyone else to learn our language instead (which to be fair, is pretty accurate at the moment because of English being the language of the Internet, but still...) I have nothing but respect for anyone who can manage to learn a second language, particularly Japanese where the whole ideas behind writing are very different from our own.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Dec 12, 2006)

*resists the urge to make an entire reply in leet-speak*


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 12, 2006)

Discriminating against a language as being "useless"? Holy crap, my sensibilities.

As DavidN says, learning a language, ANY foreign language, is going to help you. It stretches your brain, can help improve your memorization, and most importantly you NEVER know when your knowledge might actually be useful! It bugs the shit out of me that Japanese has so many negative stereotypes surrounding it; not everyone who learns it is an otakuzomgkawaii!!!! retard, just like you shouldn't assume everyone learning Chinese is a Communist or that everyone who learns Spanish likes to sit around eating rice and beans all day (...though Mexican food is damn delicious).

My school offers lessons in Swahili and Scots-Gaelic... why the hell would you want to learn THOSE? It's presented as language-preservation, and there's perhaps a market for people who know those kinds of highly specialized languages... but if you want to talk about _everyday useful_ languages, Japanese is a fuck-lot higher up than those.

I never thought I'd see "languagism", for real. I mean, I make disparaging comments about French (because they can't spell, holy crap), but I can still find validity in people learning it. Number one being _some people actually speak it_.

And you know what? If someone starts studying Japanese because they're an otaku...? GOOD FOR THEM! If they drop it because it was too hard, oh well. If they actually stick with it and learn something BEYOND their anime obsession, all the better for them! It's the same as ripping on people who learn Latin because they're fans of the Bible, or Italian because they like Opera... it's a bullshit argument and it doesn't belong in any kind of intelligent conversation.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2006)

Neon Grizzly said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're being myopic again. One doesn't need to work in a certain country to learn another language for it to be useful. I took the language because we DEAL with other countries, genius. It's good to learn another language that isn't Latin based or one of the "romantic" languages, not because everyone is a stupid otaku. Then again, I'd love to learn Farsi too as in writing it instead of just speaking it. 

That is not saying Latin is useless, because it IS useful, but because many of the romantic languages are so similar it's easier to learn, some of us like being challenged instead of whining about how "useless" a language is on a forum.


----------



## Charha (Dec 12, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> It's the same as ripping on people who learn Latin because they're fans of the Bible...



Tee hee. You should've seen the people I studied with. One of them had a t-shirt that said "say no to animal testing. Use christians instead". I bought one as well for shits and giggles. 

But you've got a point there, I agree.


----------



## nrr (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm going to steer this in just a little bit of a different direction.

You know, I guess it must just be me, but I've noticed that a number of the English-speaking nations (not necessarily Commonwealth) are just a little... closed as far as language barriers go.  That's not to say that people emigrating from elsewhere into these nations should be able to speak their native tongue and get somewhere; rather, I'm noting the converse here.

It's really humorous how easily we have it as English speakers.  For what it's worth, air traffic controllers in other countries, where the common vernacular language is not Standard English, must learn English on top of the standard form of their native tongue.  What do we Americans have to learn to do that job?  Absolutely nothing.  What do folks living in Commonwealth nations have to learn to do that job?  Absolutely nothing.  What do Russians have to learn to do that job?  ÐÐ½Ð³Ð»Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹-- er, English.

Additionally, the English language has become the language of international commerce, so there is an emphasis for businesspeople to know and understand the language and have a good business vocabulary.  Again, what do we English speakers have to learn?  Not a damn thing.

Now, I figure that there's something to say about that.  It could be advantageous to us to become better businesspeople, air traffic controllers, politicians, whatever by virtue of already knowing the lingua franca of the occupation.  We could also hone our communication skills a little more and polish our usage of the language.

Open ending.  Discuss.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 12, 2006)

I wasn't expecting a "fight" but it's alright. It's good to hear other people's opinions. It's kind of worthless really, but this has been blown out of proprtion already.

I never said that Japanese is a stupid language, and that you should never learn it. I couldn't give a damn if you want to learn it, it's your life, not mine. To me, I'd rather learn something which is more widely used.

I wouldn't want to discriminate against another language, don't get me wrong, I wanted to learn Japanese at one stage, but as you grow out of it, you realize there are more worth with other worldwide languages. Sure, it's great to learn something new, it's just not going to be Japanese.

Im not saying that all people that want to learn Japanese are otakus, but all otakus want to learn Japanese. Yeah, let them try. I'm not gonna say that they must not do it. 

Haha, I bearly said anything and you make it as if I said a whole bunch of stuff, and make me appear as a Japanese hater. Final conclusion, and lets kill this. Learn it if you want. If you fail, that's okay. Try again.

Well to nrr's argument: It's amazing how people take the English Language for granted. Some people are damn lucky to be brought up in an English Speaking household. I'm studing in aviation, and everything is required in English, clean cut and clear.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 12, 2006)

The English-speaking people as a whole don't seem to realize the value of learning another language, especially in America.  It seems to me that we expect the rest of the world to learn our language and don't give a damn at all about learning someone else's language.

As to what languages I've studied and why, I took a year of French (et je le parle bien), and I have taken one semester of Japanese as well as studying it extensively on my own.  Why Japanese?  Because it was a challenge.  Why French?  Because I enjoy speaking the language; I think it is one of the most beautiful sounding languages I've ever heard, with the exception of Swahili.

I've also learned a bit of Tolkien's Elvish, also because it's a very beautiful language, and Tolkien crafted it very well.

As for people who don't use proper GRAMMAR (which I think is what you meant by proper English), I actually find writing in internet-speak amusing.  I occasionally will write "teh" instead of "the" just for fun, or I will use net shortcuts like "O rly?" and of course, who could forget "lol" and other related abbreviations.

You have no idea how difficult it was for me to actually not be an ass-hole and write this nice, well thought out response instead of just replying with a big, fat O Rly?


----------



## DavidN (Dec 12, 2006)

What I'd like to know is - do any other languages have the ability to become as horribly corrupted as English does in the hands of so many Internet users?


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 12, 2006)

There's all kinds of slang.  I used to know a whole bunch of French Net-speak abbreviations.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 12, 2006)

English has been teh haxxored! LOL! ROFL!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2006)

Actually not all otaku want to learn Japanese either. I know plenty that just like a bunch of Japanese stuff, but have no interest in the language in general and still call themselves otaku. They may like a few terms, but don't take it further than that.


----------



## quark (Dec 13, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Actually not all otaku want to learn Japanese either. I know plenty that just like a bunch of Japanese stuff, but have no interest in the language in general and still call themselves otaku. They may like a few terms, but don't take it further than that.



Haha and I'm the exact opposite. I want to learn Japanese but would never ever call myself an otaku. I may admit to close friends that I'm a hardcore Japanophile, but otaku? Blech. Just gives the idea of like, some greasy haired weirdo who sits in his tiny cubicle apartment watching Puni Puni Poemi all day.  And I don't like Puni Puni Poemi.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## quark (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, and to Neon Grizzly, the reason why people want to learn Japanese is because maybe they're (gasp) interested in the culture.  Because of my interest in Japanese music, movies, and anime, I listen to an awful lot of Japanese, so why the hell should I not want to learn some?  It just makes an already fun hobby all the more entertaining.
I also took German in highschool because I figured it would be fun. And it was.  My only regret is that I forgot every last scrap of it that I learned, as I never hear it, or get a chance to use it.
Just because you find a language useless doesn't make it so.  What about all the people whose first language is Japanese? Should we just shun all of them because  oh noes, the nerds have latched on to it?  
Learning, even if it's just for fun, is not stupid.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 13, 2006)

The nerds have latched on to Japanese?




That must mean I'm a nerd!!!


----------



## quark (Dec 13, 2006)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> The nerds have latched on to Japanese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU BET YOUR SOCKS IT DOES!
P.S. That picture is the clear winner of this thread.


----------



## nrr (Dec 13, 2006)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> The nerds have latched on to Japanese?


Psh.  Only the nerdiest of the nerds master [size=xx-large]*GERMAN*[/size].  And that's because they spend their time reading the original texts for various math papers.

SO HAW.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2006)

quark said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, because those who actually understand culture, and know the origin of the word *otaku* know they shouldn't call themselves that. There are a lot of negative connotations for it. The kanji for it actually looks like a "home" so someone who never leaves their home, and it's an impolite form of "you".

Otaku as a "fan" well people don't realize it could be for *any* hobby. There are train otaku, gun otaku, etc... I believe one of the terms used now is "moe" but again, I tend not to use terms in Japanese to describe a like or interest in something pertaining of their culture. That's too obsessive.


----------



## Refleximage (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that nerd sorta equates to otaku in english.

I say that because I think there's a certain seriousness about hobbists in this technological age.  When I was working at Funcoland in my youth I knew so much about video games I could talk about them all day, which was good because that was what I was basically getting paid to do.

I was a nerd.  But only because I was obsessed with video games.  I think we have different words for people who are obsessed with hobbies but they all pretty much amount to the same thing.


----------



## sajaroo (Dec 14, 2006)

Er... due to the character of my work, I speak, read, and write the following languages:
English / French / Spanish / Portuguese / Japanese / Korean
I have been glad if I would be some help of those who call for a translation
into the above languages.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 14, 2006)

Refleximage said:
			
		

> I think that nerd sorta equates to otaku in english.
> *snip*



It's hard to say, because "nerd" carries many different connotations in english, based on the speaker/listener. Some don't find "nerd" to be offensive at all, some consider it a badge of pride or a compliment. "Otaku" on the other hand has pretty universally negative connotations among native speakers of Japanese, and even people who would identify themselves as otaku do so reluctantly based on the fact that they know it casts them in a negative light next to "mainstream society".


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 14, 2006)

As Hana said, nerd has different meanings, where nerd would indicate intelligence but socially malformed.

Otaku doesn't really equate to any intelligence but obsession over their hobby and are considered socially malformed. Poor hygiene also takes into account


----------



## Refleximage (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree, to some extent, but I think the nerd connotation is only now a badge of honor because we have brought it forth in a way that Japanese don't.Â Â We want to show that we're proud of who we are, no matter who we are.Â Â And while the Japanese are catching on to that trend, I think they're still spacing on the obsessiveness, which is weird because they are totally absorbed into singular hobbies when they call cutting little trees an art form.

And I certainly don't think nerd equates to intelligence so much as a more than adequate knowledge on whatever the subject is nerding over.  And there are some dirty nerds out there.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 14, 2006)

To steer back in topic, I think people who learn and speak dead language fluently (Latin being the most well-known example, and maybe Smskrta too.) is awesome. Learning language just for fun is also not what I call stupid. Au contraire, it shows a strong will. Myelf would like to take course on obscure language (f.e Finnish, Turkish, and so forth)

The only language I learn that I really used is English though, as second language.



> You know, I guess it must just be me, but I've noticed that a number of the English-speaking nations (not necessarily Commonwealth) are just a little... closed as far as language barriers go.Â Â That's not to say that people emigrating from elsewhere into these nations should be able to speak their native tongue and get somewhere; rather, I'm noting the converse here.



That reminds me of certain joke.

What do you call people who speaks multiple language ? Poliglot
What do you call people who speaks two language ? Bilingual
What do you call people who speaks one language ? American



> It's the same as ripping on people who learn Latin because they're fans of the Bible...



I recommend hardcore fans of bible to learn Aramaic instead.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 14, 2006)

Refleximage said:
			
		

> I agree, to some extent, but I think the nerd connotation is only now a badge of honor because we have brought it forth in a way that Japanese don't.  We want to show that we're proud of who we are, no matter who we are.  And while the Japanese are catching on to that trend, I think they're still spacing on the obsessiveness, which is weird because they are totally absorbed into singular hobbies when they call cutting little trees an art form.
> 
> And I certainly don't think nerd equates to intelligence so much as a more than adequate knowledge on whatever the subject is nerding over.  And there are some dirty nerds out there.



But you're only looking at nerd in one context, which is a hobby one. A nerd can be defined as an overly intelligent person as well, they're just less socially skilled.

Japan has very legitimate reason not to accept the word otaku in a positive light since several rather gruesome crimes involved otaku. That's what they referred to them as, so it seems my synonymous with "psycho".

Look up the Japanese word "moe" and see why they use that instead of otaku. That would probably be more equivalent of nerd.

Words in any language can always change due to cultural events...while words are borrowed from other languages, sometimes people forget about what actions may have happened where that word becomes outdated or not used in the context they'd like it to be because of how the originating country's culture evolved.

In reverse for example, the word "anime"was borrowed from the English, "animation" it was just shortened. Anything animated to the Japanese is "anime" not just their animation. Whereas we re-borrowed the shortened term to refer to Japanese animation.


----------



## Flywheel (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm a native German speaker, my English is fluent and my accent only sounds vaguely foreign rather than like a Wehrmacht officer shouting at POWs, and I speak lumpy, cringe-inducing French.

To contribute to the completely unwarranted controversy: French spelling makes me angry because two thirds of the letters don't actually produce any kind of sound, but at least the pronunciation is REGULAR, so I can fluently read a French text aloud even if I don't understand a word of it, which is kind of neat.
In contrast, English spelling and pronunciation don't have anything to do with each other, so you actually have to HEAR every word with more than one syllable (NEARLY every word with one syllable)  if you want to pronounce it correctly rather than having to rely on an educated guess.

Also, French pronunciation is relatively easy to learn for Germans if we learn to control our glottal stop (which we have to do for virtually any foreign language, anyway). 
On the other hand, being a stenographer (stenographist?) in France must be horrible, because everything just SOUNDS THE F*CKING SAME!  

Not learning a foreign language because you don't find it aesthetically pleasing is dumb. I hate the way French sounds, and the grammar just feels ugly to me, but it's still a good language for a lot of other reasons. No accounting for taste.

PS:You can tell I'm German from my tendency to write carefully nested run-on sentences.


----------



## Gobby (Dec 23, 2007)

Flywheel said:
			
		

> PS:You can tell I'm German from my tendency to write carefully nested run-on sentences.


XD Although I don't speak or write German fluently, I can at least appreciate the truth -and humor- of that statement, as my German Teacher always told me about that aspect of German.

Even though I'm not fluent, the language influenced me a lot.  Now I find myself capitalizing every Noun that I come across at times, even if it isn't proper.


----------



## coffinberry (Dec 23, 2007)

i skip over the thread, but ask:

..."danka"?


----------



## yak (Dec 23, 2007)

Major thread necromancy happening here, coffinberry.


----------



## coffinberry (Dec 23, 2007)

uh, two other people above me posted before i did, yak.


----------



## furry (Dec 23, 2007)

And during all this time, no one even noticed the error in the topic name.

Prouper.

Please use prouper english.


----------



## coffinberry (Dec 23, 2007)

furry said:
			
		

> And during all this time, no one even noticed the error in the topic name.
> 
> Prouper.
> 
> Please use prouper english.



and 'danka'. it's not spelled that way, it's danke 8D


----------



## xainy (Dec 23, 2007)

I think I need to prouper. ;_____;


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 19, 2008)

you're talking to online nerds where most of us use 1337 or aim speak...half of them can't function well with difficult words of the proper english language rofl!


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2008)

WENCH, THINE REQUEST IS ASININE.  I BESEECH THEE TO COMMIT HERO OF THE AN.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 19, 2008)

imma speekin engrish verry good kthx >.>


----------



## Thorne (Jul 19, 2008)

Eh, gettae France an' dornt gab shite. Thes is hoo ah pure spick in real life and that man an' aam sae patriotic.


----------



## Arc (Jul 19, 2008)

Proper German?
Sure, I don't think there are a lot of people who speak german here, but why not?

Doch ich muss sagen, dass, wenn man diesen Thread betrachtet, 
sich nur bedingt ein Sinn erkennen lÃ¤ÃŸt.
NatÃ¼rlich ist die Forderung nach korrekter Orthographie, 
Interpunktion und einem zumindest halbwegs akzeptablen Stil eine gute Sache, 
bedenke man, dass der zunehmende Verfall nicht nur die englische Sprache sondern auch, 
vielleicht sogar in noch stÃ¤rkerem MaÃŸe, die deutsche Sprache betrifft.
Anglizismen Ã¼berschwemmen das Deutsch, um einen korrekten Satzbau kÃ¼mmert sich kaum noch jemand 
und von einer Wortwahl, die dem Ruf der Dichter und Denker gerecht wird, kann wohl kaum noch die Rede sein.
Jedoch kann ich keinen Grund sehen, dass ein Thread in einem Furry Forum irgendetwas an dem langsamen, 
aber stetigen Untergang der Sprachkultur in oben genannten LÃ¤ndern Ã¤ndern kÃ¶nnte.

Desweiteren sollte dieser Thread eigentlich tot sein...ab mit ihm ins Grab! Zombie!


Arc~


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2008)

Proper English?  I might know how to use proper English..., grammatically speaking.  Oh, I do know some German.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 19, 2008)

Nicht in hundert kalten wintern, mein spitznasiger freund. untote fÃ¤den wieder aufzudrÃ¶seln ist des pelzes hÃ¶chstes gut.

really, all the languages seem to be influenced by internet in a not-proper way. I am not a native speaker of english, too, but I can try. I think some people out there are nothing but lazy, though. like me; I rarely use capitals, because typing with two index fingers in a row eats up enough of my bluddy-brain's capacity. something close to typing with the forehead.
yes, proper english rarely sees use anymore. but, as long as u kin unnerstand what'sa been sed it's cool gov'nor. t'o very much kthxbai.
I see myself using some of these terms here and there, although I try to rather *laugh* than lol, since some _script-kiddies_ have lost the true meaning of abb. like LOL, ROFL, ROFLMAOAROEbay. play nice, children.
you wouldn't want to know what modern times do to a language like german. the aforementioned anglizisms (normally english words used as a substitute for german words that do not exactly mean the same, or are longer and less comfy to use; also: scientific terminology) have seeped into our real life in ways unpredicted. marketing specialist manager types use english buzz-words (IBM buzz-word bingo advertisement anyone?) to sound _cool_ or even _knowing what no-one else knows_, confusing people all over the country. advertisements sometimes are almost completely english-languaged, which makes no sense at all... since the german wording would mean the same.
but, it doesn't sound as _cool_.
meanwhile people shake their heads and buy things they know what it is rather than something that sounds like, y'know.

some german furries demand to use terms in english for things like fursuits and parts of it, as if "fursuit" means more than "costume, animal-form" or something, and tail is used since the german word Schwanz can serve as a slang term for the male penis. so, they all go *teehee* before they have finished typing in Schwanz. and they stop in order to not black out from embarassment. all in all it's funny. to some extent.

I learned english at school, but I had to pack a load on top of that base later on my own, namely reading english literature with a dictionary handy. as a side note, due to germany being an immigartion country I can speak soem words in french, spanish, italian, dutch, greek, even a bit russian. (can't write the latter two, since I lack transcriptions into latin)
it's fun to shout profanities all over the place in greek when only a greek co-worker and some others with insight have an idea what's just been said. XD


----------



## Takiro (Jul 19, 2008)

Schon wieder ein vergessener Thread der seit langen sein Dasein, ohne Beachtung, in den unendlichen weiten des Forums fristete und auch gut daran tat. 
In den letzen Tagen scheinen jedoch immer mehr, im Forum begrabene, Threads an die OberflÃ¤che ihrer kalten RuhestÃ¤dte zu kriechen; gruselig

Ich bin mir Ã¼brigens der Ironie bewusst durch meinen Eintrag weiter zur Auferstehung der vergessenen Themen beizutragen ;3.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 19, 2008)

Proper English is something up with which we shall not put!


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 19, 2008)

...was des pelzes pflicht zu sein scheint; reden, ohne etwas zu sagen.

abgesehen davon, so lange fA auÃŸer betrieb ist, brauchen die leute ablenkung von der abwesenheit expliciter darstellereyen. und dazu grÃ¤bt man aus, was eigentlich zu recht den rand des tellers erreicht hatte. schade, daÃŸ die gabel dazu oft schon zu stumpf ist.


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy fuck.  This thread is over 2 years old?  Damn, you people need some better shit to do, if you trolled back that far.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

I know to those of you who _aren't_ fucktarded, I'm just stating the obvious here but some of you seem to equate "proper" language with _"real"_ language. Well, y'all _might_ wanna wise yourselves up to the fact that historically and up to the present day, "proper" language is usually a class construct in some form and _consciously_ modified/codified to meet rules which _themselves_ are largely constructed. In other words, chavs are speaking "realer" English than what the Queen and the BBC tend to udder utter.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Que?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 19, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> Que?


Che cosa?
Â¿QuÃ© pasÃ³?

Also, di'n't ya hea' da guy? Propuh English ain' aroun' anymo'!


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

Surgat said:


> Hablo espaÃ±ol pequeÃ±o.



i think pequeÃ±o refers to a physical object, and poco to everything else
course, i'm bad at spanish

dammit, right under adelio


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

One who uses big words or criticizes others on there linguistic skills shows there own unintelligent mind. speak the way you feel comfortable cause it shows how unique you are.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

I only passed two Foreign Language courses, barely, both required. Failed the first. It's just not my forte.

But hey, I might learn Japanese if I can learn the 4 charts of characters and their respective combinations.


Yeah right.


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 20, 2008)

Je parle un peu franÃ§ais, Ich spreche kaum Deutsch, and I speak fluent English.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Holy fuck.  This thread is over 2 years old?  Damn, you people need some better shit to do, if you trolled back that far.


Fadeno cxi tia revivigxis preskaux tiom fojoj kiom Crushed la Katid' Perea. (This thread has been resurrected almost as many times as Crushed the Doomed Kitty.)

My contribution: English is so crazy that it's the only language in which it's not only possible but expected to "drive on a parkway" and "park on a driveway."


----------



## Springstof (Aug 6, 2008)

ah speak italian an undastand english somawat well....natta mention da foma' 's mah modda langueidg


----------



## Springstof (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm tryin' also to learn danish, which i found it sounds pretty funnt to speak, and i tried to learn some german, which was not funny to speak at all, although now i'm re-discoverin' it under a brighter light.... SILBERMOND INS NACHT!! it's bright, after all...


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 6, 2008)

Kia ora,

Kaore taku reo Maori i te tino pai. Nihongo wa wakaremasen, ich sprechen kaum Deutsch, je ne parle pas Francaise, but I do speak English (NewZild).

Ka kite ano...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 6, 2008)

kas keegi eesti on we?
ma tahaks nÃ¤ha sinu vasted kui sa oled eestlane


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 6, 2008)

Kleine Schweine.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 6, 2008)

RTL stultus asinus est XD
*Hey, wenn du sowas sagst, darf ich das auch*

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Merci mon Dragons

Aki-utaki-shinarosharishusimini.

Is there a specific reason for this tread?
[/FONT]


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Cha dtuigim. An bhfuil Gaeilge agat?


----------



## Dessy (Aug 6, 2008)

So ein pech! Tut mir leid. Ich kann spreche keine Englisch...
...And I don't speak any other languages, either... >.<


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 6, 2008)

Dessy said:


> So ein pech! Tut mir leid. Ich kann spreche keine Englisch...
> ...And I don't speak any other languages, either... >.<



Whats with sign language ^^

*makes moves with his hands*
And, what i've said? ^^


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 6, 2008)

I always use words which might be seen as slang but just aren't really used that much in American-English. Ie. Reckon, bare, well. Ala, not many English people say "Gotten" but it is word.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 6, 2008)

I use 'gotten' a lot, but everytime I write it down in science class my Englidh teacher always circles it and writes 'not a word'. It might be a trade-off word, for example the Irish took the English 'crack' and turned it into 'craic'. Maybe 'gotten' is another loanword?


----------

